# end of king season?



## just add water (Jan 4, 2008)

When do the king macks move out of the area? If I get down there in early Oct are there still any around? What other types of fish are still around past Sept.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The Kings will disapear when water temps go below 70 degrees.


----------



## just add water (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks, thats what I needed


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Unless we have an unusual cold blast extremely early the kings will still be here in numbers in Sept.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Stud Kings in the Bay...*

...until early November....


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

one of the best weeks of kingfishing I have even had was in late November - this had to be in the mid-90's. They were literally everywhere right outside the pass. Tons of 10-20 lb schoolies, but also some big dogs mixed in.


----------



## mdejoie2 (Aug 9, 2009)

Thats pretty uncommon usually most have moved on by then


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The beach run fish will usually leave, like George said, once temps go below 70. You may catch a few fish after that but as far as reliability goes, the majority have moved on by the beginning of november. 

I usually have plenty of action with them until early December by fishing wrecks in the 80-150ft range and using artificials like big spoons, B'fly jigs and white bucktails. As long the bait holds around those structures, the kings will usually stay but regardless of bait if the water gets below 65 or so its pretty much done until spring


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

WE HOOKED 6 0R 8 SAT, LAST YR I CAUGHT LIMIT ALL THRU OCT AND NOV, SEEMS LIKE THE ROUGHER THE WATER WAS THE MOST WE CAUGHT GOT 7 DAY BEFORE LAst nov trop storm


----------

